# Algú or Qualcú



## Kazuma

Hola!

Is "qualcú" a word that is known and used in Standard Catalan? I found it in a text written in Balear. I think it means "somebody" (cf. italian: qualcuno; someone). It's not in the Apertium database.

Thank you!


----------



## ernest_

Hi mate!

Aye, it is Balearic. In standard Catalan from Catalonia it'd be "qualsevol", meaning "somebody" (literally "any one you want").


----------



## belén

Hello:
Actually I don't agree that qualcú is the Balearic equivalent of qualsevol. Here we use qualsevol and qualcú for different meanings.

Qualcú means "anyone", "someone", "someone you don't know", the Spanish equivalent is "alguien", while the Spanish equivalent for "qualsevol" is "cualquiera"

Ex:

Hi ha qualcú?: Is there anyone?

Qualcú m'ha robat les claus: Alguien me ha robado las llaves
Qualsevol m'ha pogut robar les claus: Cualquiera me ha podido robar las llaves.


----------



## Kazuma

Gràcies! But wouldn't be rather the equivalent of "algun" then?


----------



## kiyama

Hi!
It would be the equivalent of algú, which is the most usual form in the Principat.
See you


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Qualcú = Algú = Somebody/Anybody (in interrogative sentences)

Qualque = Algun/Alguna = Some/Any (in interrogative sentences)


----------



## ernest_

I agree, I was wrong. I mistook "qualcú" for "qualque", and it is not "qualsevol" but "algú" (not quite the same), as you have pointed out..


----------



## Kazuma

That's a word, moltes gràcies!


----------



## tenienteramires

"Qualcú" és el mateix que "algú". 

"Qualque" és el mateix que "algun" i "alguna", també es pot dir "qualcun" i "qualcuna".

"Qualques" (o "qualcuns" i "qualcunes") és el mateix que "alguns" i "algunes", però normalment no es diu, la forma més comuna de dir-ho és "uns quants" i "unes quantes".


----------

